
Microsoft takes aim at Amazon’s Echo with Windows 10 HomeHub feature - sconxu
http://www.theverge.com/2016/12/4/13833348/microsoft-windows-10-homehub-home-hub-feature
======
LukasRos
Always great to see some competition. The fact that this is designed for a
Windows lockscreen and not necessarily a stand-alone device could open the
opportunity to "convert" an older PC instead of buying a new device.

